
How  Chrome OS Can Bring Google Revenue - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/5-ways-chrome-os-can-bring-google-revenue/
======
TomOfTTB
This seems a little naive to me. Google requires you to be logged into a
Google account to access the OS. Given that fact they'll have access to
everything the user does. So the opportunities to make a profit are endless to
the point of being terrifying. They'll be able to datamine your entire
Computing experience and they'll have the computing power to combine that with
data from other people. "Hey Ford, want to sell some cars? By looking at
people's browsing history and calendar appointments we can tell you the
hightest concentration of people who need cars will be in these locations at
these times"

In that context fees like the $50 a year for Google Apps seem insignificant

~~~
orangecat
_Google requires you to be logged into a Google account to access the OS._

Really? I thought it was like Android, where setting up a Google account was
encouraged but not mandatory. If that's the case I'm revising my assessment of
Chrome OS from "pointless" to "actively dangerous".

~~~
brudgers
> _"actively dangerous"_

When was your evil-o-meter last calibrated?

